# Paphiopedilum Dollgoldi 'Supernova' GM(H)DOG 2008



## ORG (Sep 3, 2008)

An extraordinary clone of a wellknown cross was shown in the last judging session of the German Orchid Society in Deggendorf by Franz Glanz and get a Goldmedal and also a Silvermedal for culture.

_Paphiopedilum _ Dollgoldi 'Supernova'GM(H)DOG 2008, die Kreuzung zwischen _Paph.armeniacum_ und _Paph. rothschildianum_[/SIZE]






















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn!! that's HOT!!!


----------



## Hien (Sep 3, 2008)

gorgeous, really the best I have ever seen.
most other Dollgoldis' pouches are not in good shape like this one.


----------



## Hera (Sep 3, 2008)

I seriously have to get one of those!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful! I think the stripes are stronger in this one than in many I've seen.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 3, 2008)

Hera said:


> I seriously have to get one of those!



Hera, have you seen the threads discussing how long some people have waited for these to bloom? oke: :rollhappy:

Seriously gorgeous bloom though.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 3, 2008)

Hera said:


> I seriously have to get one of those!





Yoyo_Jo said:


> Hera, have you seen the threads discussing how long some people have waited for these to bloom? oke: :rollhappy:
> Seriously gorgeous bloom though.



Open your pocket book wide! and then have the patience of half a dozen saints!
This one was worth the wait!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> Open your pocket book wide! and then have the patience of half a dozen saints!
> This one was worth the wait!



Does anyone know the reason for this cross to take so long to bloom? Is that typical of roth, or armeniacum? armeniacum apparently is hard to bloom. I have a Norito Hasegawa in spike, and I have hopes for my Harold Koopowitz.


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 3, 2008)

Tremendous coloration!

:drool:


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 3, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Does anyone know the reason for this cross to take so long to bloom? Is that typical of roth, or armeniacum? armeniacum apparently is hard to bloom. I have a Norito Hasegawa in spike, and I have hopes for my Harold Koopowitz.



I don't know that anyone could give you the answer to that! If they could we'd have a bunch of bloomin' Dollgoldi! This is my guess - both species on their own can take some time to mature, then add to that roth likes warm temps, armeniacum is a cool grower. What culture does one give the hybrid? Some roths need a drop to help initiate the spike but is that enough for armeniacum?


----------



## Damas (Sep 4, 2008)

Beautifull flowers ! Pure gold


----------



## @[email protected] (Sep 4, 2008)

very impressive


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2008)

So, you distract Franz and I'll grab the plant! :ninja:
Ooooohhhh, you're killin' me!


----------



## paphlady (Sep 4, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Does anyone know the reason for this cross to take so long to bloom? Is that typical of roth, or armeniacum? armeniacum apparently is hard to bloom. I have a Norito Hasegawa in spike, and I have hopes for my Harold Koopowitz.



Any parvi species (don't know about the new ones like hangianum) by roth is slow to bloom. The most notorious one is probably Gerd Röllke (emersonii x roth). I've only heard of a handful that have bloomed.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow........Stunning blooms!!!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2008)

paphlady said:


> Any parvi species (don't know about the new ones like hangianum) by roth is slow to bloom. The most notorious one is probably Gerd Röllke (emersonii x roth). I've only heard of a handful that have bloomed.



Well, as long as I don't kill them, it's okay. I've got time.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 5, 2008)

Excellent one!!! Wow!!:clap::drool::clap:


Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 5, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Well, as long as I don't kill them, it's okay. I've got time.


oke:I'm sure that's what most of us thought when we made the purchase!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> oke:I'm sure that's what most of us thought when we made the purchase!



No, probably our brains got clouded w/ desire and we didn't think!


----------



## Corbin (Sep 5, 2008)

Beautiful !


----------



## toddybear (Sep 5, 2008)

WOW! Stunning!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2008)

GREAT flowers!!!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Sep 27, 2008)

It's doesn't take long for the plant to mature. Once the plant start shooting out new growths, start feeding more heavily and give more bright light. And never never never divide the plants. lol I grow mine with shale, gravel, some barks and moss so i don't have to repotted often. The plant sent out a spike with one bud, this summer but the bud blasted. =( But the two new growths are maturing fast and i hope to see the plant spike again hopefully next year.


----------



## swamprad (Sep 27, 2008)

Awesome!! I'm trying so hard to resist the Dollgoldi siren, this is NOT helping...


----------

